
Show HN: Interactive map of 352 integrations between 85 workspace tech platforms - inztinkt
https://hectorkolonas.com/integrations-between-flexible-workspace-software/
======
inztinkt
Hey! After reading HN for many years, I figured I'd share something for a
change.

Not sure if there's any other workspace-tech geeks/hackers out here, but I
loved putting this together.

It's definitely a WIP, and would love feedback/suggestions for the next build.

Things I have in mind: \- Color-coding based on type. \- Filtering by type,
and to show only nodes connected to X \- Full-screen browsing mode.

